# Miniature Tripod Tilt Head



## Switch & Lever (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello everyone! After a bit of a hiatius, and time away from the shop, I'm back again with another project video. This time I'm tackling making a miniature tripod tilt head, for mounting my small compact camera onto, among other things, my home made monopod and giving it a bit of extra articulation.

It was a little bit of a challenging project, in that it involved some methods I hadn't utilized before, but I am very happy with the outcome and since the video was recorded the tilt head has been used extensively, and shows no signs of malfunctioning.

Hope you enjoy the video!

[video=youtube;eQpDiWiyZCY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQpDiWiyZCY&amp;list=UU_1kQQSYFfEFcvzTH0IJkmA[/video]


----------



## David Kirtley (Sep 12, 2014)

Too late. I already watched it 

Very nice project as usual. I especially liked the guest star at the end.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 12, 2014)

Great video, and a very nice job on the tilt head.


----------



## stupoty (Sep 12, 2014)

Thats a nice compact design.

stuart


----------



## Switch & Lever (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey! Thanks guys! It was great fun to make, hope you had at least a fraction as fun watching!


----------



## vapremac (Sep 19, 2014)

Wonderful job on both the tilt head and video !!


----------



## Andre (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey Daniel, love the project. I've been a long time subscriber to your channel and I'm thrilled to see you here! :welcome!:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 20, 2014)

Beautiful work as usual, but I have one comment. This is for the new to the hobby people. When watching the video there are two things to take into account. #1 It is in high speed and #2 keep you hands away from anything that moves especially a spinning chuck. I have seen veteran machinists break fingers and worse, lose them. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## Switch & Lever (Sep 22, 2014)

*vapremac*, thank you, glad you liked it!

*Andre*, wonderful. It's always fun to run into subscribers around! Cheers!

*Bill*, for sure. people should always be careful! Even when people are careful accidents happen. I have this saying of "Do what I say, don't do what I do!", because sometimes you take calculated risks which people with less experience should not. I'm working on a blooper reel though, but luckily I'm making way less bloopers than what I deserve, so it may take some time to finish before I have enough material.


----------



## deere2210 (Sep 22, 2014)

Great video and project!!  Thanks for posting!


----------

